# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  اساور استايل وحلو اكتير

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 






 
 


 
 








 

منقول للامانه

----------


## mylife079

_حلوين شكرا باريسياااااااااا_

----------


## دموع الورد

حلوين

يسلموا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_حلوين شكرا باريسياااااااااا_


 يحلي ايام وسنين عمرك يارب 
العفو الله يخليك حمود

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_حلوين

يسلموا
_


 يسلم حالك حبوبتي 
مرسي الك على طلتك ومرورك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
__


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

يسلمو باريسيا 
حلوين كتير بجننو  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## M.Ballack

كثير حلوين
يسلموا باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_يسلمو باريسيا 
حلوين كتير بجننو_ 


 يسلم قلبك حبيبتي 
ويحلي ايامك ؛ انتي الاحلى

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زعلان منكو  
_كثير حلوين
يسلموا باريسيا
_


 يحلي عمرك 
مرسي الك على مرورك

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

مشكورة باريسيا

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_

مشكورة باريسيا
_


 العفو محمد 

منور ياخيي

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
__


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة حلوات كتيرة يسلموا ايديكي .

----------


## باريسيا

يسلملي قلبك 

شكراً اكتير ؛ هاد من زوائك

----------

